# Oily skin + cream blush?



## mizuki~ (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey all. I have pretty oily skin and so I've only ever stuck with powder blushes. I love the natural glowy look of cream blushes but will it last on oily skin? Any body have any product recommendations? Or even shades? (NC20/25)

TIA


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 17, 2010)

I have oily skin too and I wear cream blushes and they last all day. Wear foundation under near though because it will make it last longer. 

I love Tarte and NARS and MUFE's look pretty nice but haven't tried those yet. Sometimes I make my own cream blush by scraping off a bit of powder blush and mixing with a light moisturizer and that lasts too and it's not hard to get the proper consistency.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 17, 2010)

you could set them with transparent powder like the mac prep and prime.


----------



## dietcokeg (Apr 18, 2010)

I have very oily skin and i love cream  blushes - the best tip i can give u is to blend it into your skin very well - just keep blending it and i usually put a powder blush over it which makes it pop or u can just put a setting powder - my fav is fabulush cream colour base  - its not as creamy as other cream blushes and is super pigmented!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 18, 2010)

Try a cream to powder blush, like NARS's The Multiple. Maui would look pretty on ur skintone for a rosey flush and try Orgasm for a pretty peachy pink.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 South Beach is a beautiful shimmery apricot shade too.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 18, 2010)

I have very oily skin, and i love creme blushes, i just set it with prep+prime transparent powder, and it shows up all day (10+hr)


----------



## Kragey (Apr 18, 2010)

I mix pigments with my day moisturizer for a nice, natural cream blush that stays. My favorite color to use is TKB Trading's Apple Blossom mica.


----------

